# I'm Bad



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

Went to a show yesterday, and my Lionheads friends gave me this little guy, I couldn't say no. They were like, we thought you'd love him, and your always helping us, so we want to give you him.

they're going to give me a blue eyed white doe too, so i can start having some pet bunnies to make money, and they think i can really help the breed , i doubt it.. but this guy is CUTE!

his name is Roaring Heights Snuffleluffagus, or gus for short 

he is a blue martin, duthc marked. he carries the Blue eye'd gene


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, fuffy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oooo I wanna hug and squeeeezzee him!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so cute........... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwwww!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I love him! Uh oh, my friend with the little harlequin buck is going to want to steal your doe! She's been trying to find a BEW doe, we found one, but it died the day before we could go get it. 

Anyways, congrats and can't wait to see more!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol crissa.. If i Get a BEW doe and we can find a way to get her to you , you can have her.. It'll be awhile tho


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:leap: That gives us time to save up to ship or something. :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...so cute!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol yea  haha ormaybe i'll actually have a car and can come visit


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Fluffy and cute-you can't go wrong there!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

SDK said:


> lol yea  haha ormaybe i'll actually have a car and can come visit


That would be AWESOME!


----------

